# The PERFECT mug cake



## Khorax (Mar 9, 2018)

Through years of trial and error, I have finally come up with the perfect chocolate mug cake recipe. The only variable you will have to tweek is how long to nuke it to get that perfect half/cooked lava cake consistency. It depends on how badass your microwave is. So if you are lying around at night and want a desert but don't have anything in your house, mix this up and treat yourself to perfection. I will now share with you my most treasured of all secrets.

In your favorite mug, combine the following dry ingredients:
3 Tbsp All Purpose Flour
1 Tbsp white sugar
1 Tbsp brown sugar
2 tsp cocoa powder
1/4 tsp baking powder
pinch of salt

Mix the dry ingredients well, then combine the following wet ingredients:
3 Tbsp milk
1 Tbsp Vegetable oil
1/4 tsp vanilla extract (optional)

Mix well until you get a cake-like batter. Time to nuke this sucker. I have a small crappy not-very-powerful microwave and I nuke it for 42 seconds. Not 43 seconds or it's too cooked. Not 41 seconds or it's raw. 42 seconds. This depends on your microwave. You want to see just a bit of wet cake batter on the top... you want spoonfuls of cake AND cake batter in every bite. If you have a powerful microwave maybe go 38-39 seconds. This might take you a few tries to get it just right, but I assure you this recipe is a keeper once you figure it out.

After cooking let stand for about 2-3 minutes (it will keep cooking a bit from the inside), then if you are a total boss sprinkle a bit of Maldon Salt flakes on top, and dig in. 
Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## LoneRiderAndFriends (Mar 9, 2018)

I feel like this is too much power for one drunk-guy-at-1am to have.

I will definitely try this.


----------



## strumke (Mar 9, 2018)

Dammit. Now I'm going to make this, and eat it in iterations until I find the microwave sweet spot.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 9, 2018)

No butter? Cake... without... butter?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 9, 2018)

LoneRiderAndFriends said:


> I feel like this is too much power for one drunk-guy-at-1am to have.
> 
> I will definitely try this.



hahahaha... i am stealing your opening line!!


----------



## daveb (Mar 9, 2018)

Research coming. I love R&D.


----------



## Khorax (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm patiently waiting for validation here gentlemen.


----------



## berko (Mar 11, 2018)

> No butter? Cake... without... butter?



and no eggs


----------



## Godslayer (Mar 11, 2018)

Khorax said:


> I'm patiently waiting for validation here gentlemen.



JUST MADE THIS, but subbed the oil for beurre noisette(I have no veg oil) but tons of butter in my house, she was a pretty good snack after my cold five guys


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 11, 2018)

Is this a 750W or 900W microwave, or entirely something else, that you used to develop the recipe? And what mug - not only will dimensions differ, but mugs - especially favorite mugs - have a tendency to be made out of only marginally microwave-safe materials that will heat up themselves and shield microwaves to varying degrees.


----------



## brooksie967 (Mar 12, 2018)

Made it. Swapped veg oil with butter. Needed about 47 seconds in my 1000w but used thick mugs. Kids and wife went crazy for it. Made 4 in under 10 minutes. Will be doing this again!!!


----------



## Khorax (Mar 13, 2018)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Is this a 750W or 900W microwave, or entirely something else, that you used to develop the recipe? And what mug - not only will dimensions differ, but mugs - especially favorite mugs - have a tendency to be made out of only marginally microwave-safe materials that will heat up themselves and shield microwaves to varying degrees.



It's a 700 W microwave and I use your run of the mill generic white dollarama ceramic mug. I like mime quite "runny" honestly. For people complaining there are no eggs, well that's correct and this recipe enables you to eat the half baked uncooked batter safely.


----------



## esoo (Mar 13, 2018)

Made it last night. Daughter thought it was good but in her opinion it needed more chocolate flavour.


----------



## Khorax (Mar 13, 2018)

This is a "omg-i-need-chocolate-now-but-dont-have-anything-in-the-house-and-am-feeling-lazy-no-dishes-no-work-no-fuss-need-it-now" desert. Should have stated that in my original post. For sure you can get fancy and top it with broken chocolate bars, nuts, chocolate chips, peanut butter, etc. I agree it has more of an "adult" flavor in that it's not overly sweet or chocolaty. That's what I was going for. I'm sure if you started melting chocolate in a bain-marie it could get interesting, but the point of this mug cake was just a quick lazy 1 cup recipe for a chocolate fix. I will try the next one with butter as some of you have done.


----------



## Khorax (Mar 13, 2018)

brooksie967 said:


> Made it. Swapped veg oil with butter. Needed about 47 seconds in my 1000w but used thick mugs. Kids and wife went crazy for it. Made 4 in under 10 minutes. Will be doing this again!!!



Nice! When I have to make lots I will say quadruple the recipe in a large bowl then just scoop some into mugs. Only microwave one at a time though unless you are a scientist and can figure it out.


----------



## brooksie967 (Mar 13, 2018)

Khorax said:


> Nice! When I have to make lots I will say quadruple the recipe in a large bowl then just scoop some into mugs. Only microwave one at a time though unless you are a scientist and can figure it out.



That's exactly what I did. My kids are 6, 3 and 1 and my wife is a chocolate-addict. These were both sweet enough and chocolaty enough for the family. Everyone said they can't wait for me to do it again.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 13, 2018)

i dont bake. so PLEASE excuse my lame question.

Cocoa powder..we are talking about stuff you mix with milk? no..dutch cocoa powder?


----------



## esoo (Mar 13, 2018)

Straight cocoa powder, not the chocolate milk mix.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 13, 2018)

esoo said:


> Straight cocoa powder, not the chocolate milk mix.



(thanks)


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 13, 2018)

dutch and normal straight cocoa powder differ in pH, there could be an influence on leavening ...


----------



## Khorax (Mar 14, 2018)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> dutch and normal straight cocoa powder differ in pH, there could be an influence on leavening ...



Oh be nice!


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 14, 2018)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> dutch and normal straight cocoa powder differ in pH, there could be an influence on leavening ...



So err... what am I buying in a Dutch supermarket? :scratchhead:


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 15, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> So err... what am I buying in a Dutch supermarket? :scratchhead:



Depends on what you buy. High end stuff like Valrhona cocoa powder will usually always be dutch process.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 15, 2018)

Khorax said:


> I'm patiently waiting for validation here gentlemen.



well it works well!! very good.

my oven is also right at 42 seconds. oh, i put a splash of cognac in mine..no vanilla.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 15, 2018)

never mind.. redundant.


----------



## Khorax (Mar 15, 2018)

boomchakabowwow said:


> well it works well!! very good.
> 
> my oven is also right at 42 seconds. oh, i put a splash of cognac in mine..no vanilla.



Er ma gerd... never thought of putting liquor in there. So obvious... yet it eluded me. Now I gotta try it with booze... and butter. It's super cool I thought I had the master recipe then shoot it off to a bunch of kitchen nuts/chefs and get all these great ideas. Together we can make this recipe better!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 16, 2018)

Khorax said:


> Through years of trial and error, I have finally come up with the perfect chocolate mug cake recipe. The only variable you will have to tweek is how long to nuke it to get that perfect half/cooked lava cake consistency. It depends on how badass your microwave is. So if you are lying around at night and want a desert but don't have anything in your house, mix this up and treat yourself to perfection. I will now share with you my most treasured of all secrets.
> 
> In your favorite mug, combine the following dry ingredients:
> 3 Tbsp All Purpose Flour
> ...



Lol, I'm kinda surprised your wife lets you make this haha.

I think I'll try to make my "healthy" version with whole grains probably butter and/or coconut oil too


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 17, 2018)

@Khorax ingredient and equipment subtleties like that can sometimes end up not being nice to the baker  Especially with "trick baking" like microwave cakes or no-rise yeast breads


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 18, 2018)

Can you convert the recipe to weights? 

Thanks, Pesky


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 18, 2018)

You'll probably gain around 100 grams of weight per portion.


----------



## Khorax (Mar 18, 2018)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @Khorax ingredient and equipment subtleties like that can sometimes end up not being nice to the baker  Especially with "trick baking" like microwave cakes or no-rise yeast breads



You know what I misread what you wrote about the pH affecting the leavening and thought you were joking and trying to mislead him... Turns out you are correct and I'm just an idiot. I hang out around Reddit too much and I'm conditioned to take comments like sarcsric jabs. Had no idea it mattered for real!


----------



## Khorax (Mar 18, 2018)

El Pescador said:


> Can you convert the recipe to weights?
> 
> Thanks, Pesky



I measured and weighed it for you best I could.
3 tbsp flour = 33g
1 tbsp white sugar = 13g
1 tbsp brown sugar = 10g
1/4 tsp baking powder = 1g
2 tsp cocoa powder = 7g

3 tbsp milk = 45ml
1 tbsp veg oil or butter = 15ml

It's the best i can do, results will vary with moisture content of your ingredients...


----------



## Khorax (Mar 18, 2018)

So I tried out your recommendations... Turns out you guys are geniuses. I subbed the vegetable oil with melted butter (same volume)... it does indeed taste better, the extra step it worth it. Melt it first though, don't mix in a knob of hard butter.

Also, I substituted 1 of the 3 tbsp of milk with Frangelico (almond liqueure). So wet ingredients mixed in was 1tbsp melted butter, 1 tbsp Frangelico, 2 tbsp milk. Result: EPIC. I'd pay for this in a restaurant. Absolutely delicious, gives it an amazing depth that certainly wasn't there before. I'm sure great results could be had with triple sec, cointreau, grand marnier, coffee liqueur, Bailey's, etc. I'm so glad I posted this on here if only for these awesome recommendations. Thanks y'all!!


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 19, 2018)

Khorax said:


> I measured and weighed it for you best I could.
> 3 tbsp flour = 33g
> 1 tbsp white sugar = 13g
> 1 tbsp brown sugar = 10g
> ...



Thanks Khorax! Will make a couple of mugs for my nieces and nephews! 

Pesky


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 19, 2018)

someone once told me there are flavors in Chocolate that are only soluable in alchohol..right or wrong, it brings out nuances.

same with tomato products. i just like booze  hehe.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 19, 2018)

oh, i told a buddy about this and he laughed.
he told me he does this.

buys a box of chocolate cake mix..then buys a box of angel food cake mix. he mixes them together..and when he wants a cake, he takes 3 tblspoons and mixes in..some water and microwaves the thing..he said it works awesome. he leaves it mixed in an airtight container and portions off as needed. 

i have not tried it..i bought way to much cocoa and backing powder.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 19, 2018)

@Khorax pH can not only mess with leavening - some cookie recipes have baking soda added but no acid, and the leavening effect is hardly there - the reason it is added is because it alters surface browning a bit, and because cookies seem to be among the few foods we LIKE to be a bit soapy/alkaline...


----------



## vlad (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks for this idea. Grandsons love it. Making dessert for their parents now. We added a tablespoon of sweetened shredded coconut to get that German Chocolate Cake thing going. Perfect gooey goodness. Don't forget the whipped cream!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 21, 2018)

@boomchakabowwow I remember once adding hon mirin to a chocolate sauce on a whim, and it turning out surprisingly good....


----------

